# For all the Scholl fans...



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have in my possession a few goodies...

3 polishes...2 of which are new, 1 of which I just have to have a bash at...
A new pad....
Leather Care and something very special....

I will give them a go and report back when I have figured them out....one of the polishes though has been introduced to combat sticky paint....so I am assuming a little oilier than the others....

Russ


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Intrigued....:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pads compared to pad would have made me smile more


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry Marc it is only one pad of the foam capacity which may make you smile a bit more...the other is the felt pad I have been waiting for to use the S0 with....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive used the denim and velvet pads with s3 gold russ.. 
works, but not aswell as the osren polishes, but its not as aggresive and doesn't leave the paint hazed like those do.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting to see, send some my way Russ


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Look forward to more info !!!!!!!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> ive used the denim and velvet pads with s3 gold russ..
> works, but not aswell as the osren polishes, but its not as aggresive and doesn't leave the paint hazed like those do.


mistaken identity...the felt pad is for flatting mate....I assume thats what you were comparing with the denim pads etc....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> sorry Marc it is only one pad of the foam capacity which may make you smile a bit more...the other is the felt pad I have been waiting for to use the S0 with....


Love to see your little play with the s0 and the felt pad,im very Intrigued.
also the other polishes and pad..,
Ill be waiting..:buffer::buffer:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

when is your guide published dude?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> when is your guide published dude?


Guides been done a while mate...did you not send for one...if not fire over an email address and i will send one over to you....


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

polish for sticky paint ,interesting


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Guides been done a while mate...did you not send for one...if not fire over an email address and i will send one over to you....


i know it had been done, but i thought you was waiting back on an "official" confirmation from scholl? or have i got the wrong end of the stick :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i know it had been done, but i thought you was waiting back on an "official" confirmation from scholl? or have i got the wrong end of the stick :lol:


got fed up of waiting but as it happens there was a reason for no response from them....all ok though....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Black Magic Detail said:


> polish for sticky paint ,interesting


yup....


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I would very much also like to recieve a guide, will pm you hope that is okay?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on russ
wheres the pics and write up
all the best


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, chop chop :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not got much booked in sticky paint potential as yet but may give it a blast on next weeks M6....just to test its corrective potential....

But a client of mine yesterday said the wax in the attached picture looked better than a well known manufacturers....I tended to agree as well, more depth and clarity with it....

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0206385_100001269009369_970600_53727691_n.jpg


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That wax must smell nice!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> That wax must smell nice!


it certainly does....


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

S20 blue, S30+ easy wipe, SW40 and W9 carnauba are a couple of products who will come from Scholl Concepts.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

S20Blue i have and S30+ as well but w9 is old hat....I was the only detailer in the UK using it towards the middle of last year but replaced by w6....


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Porta said:


> S20 blue, S30+ easy wipe, SW40 and W9 carnauba are a couple of products who will come from Scholl Concepts.


:thumb: I'm looking forward to trying the new S30+ and W6.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

S20Blue will be tested on a Range Rover Sport shortly after the M6 had been done....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What's the verdict on the wax then?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

its a little fussy temp wise but when a custy says he prefers it to SV then it must be doing something right....thing is its pre production which is why I think it was temperamental....application is not bad but i think cure time is a bit wayward as you will think it is cured and take it off but then it will start smearing and then settle down and disappear...its a strange one but the results are bang on....




























Will let you make your own mind up, bear in mind though the Scholl pictures were taken around 2.30 on a cold January afternoon where as the SV Divine were taken sometime in the summer.....the Vintage was far easier to apply and remove than Divine....


----------

